# fs. eheim 2080 filter with media price drop sold



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a eheim 2080 filter with a brand new motor head from eheim with eheim media $ 350 firm I will post a video of it running when i get home from work..

Pro 3 Canister Filter


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

original eheim media? thx


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes eheim mech, substrate pro and regular seachem matrix


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a brand new 2272 if you are interested


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but i still have another 2080 i will be selling a a week or so and another xp4 so I have a few filters to get rid of



ninez said:


> I still have a brand new 2272 if you are interested


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

dibs on XP4


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> dibs on XP4


 sorry smiladon you were beaten to it. It has been sold. But I do have a 2 2080's with brand new filter heads that have never seen a drop of water. For sale if your in need of a new filter


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been told, I'm asking to much for a used filter. Well frist of the filter is not all used and second it comes with media. This filter come with a brand new motor head from Germany and a new 2 year warranty and it comes with media.To get a new motor head it cost $ 250 us. When you purchase a new 2080 it comes with no media . The media kit is an extra $ 170 to $ 200 depends where you get it from and it takes 2 media kits to fill this filter up. I know J&l sells the filter for $409 taxes not included and with no media. So I have lower the price to $ 350 with is a hell of a deal considering a few months back there was used for sale with media and asking price was $ 400. So I hope this help people understand that I'm not asking to much for the filter.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that is a hell of a deal tbh, i just bought a new one from J&L and it comes to a bit over 450 after taxes w/o media and to get 12L of highend media like Dave is selling with this your going to spend another 150+ so your looking at a 600 dollar value here with an unused pumphead (the most important part, obviously)
i love my 2080, awesome filter, at 350 it puts it in the fx5 price range and it will outperform and outlast an fx5
plus afaik its the only cannister with 2 intakes and 1 return, the huge prefilter sponge makes for quick n easy maintenance dont even have to remove the trays


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck with the sale Dave, ignore the previous comments regarding the price! Free bump for you !


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

This is definitely a good price. I would have picked this up, but I really dont need another BIG filter. I just sold my FX5 too.

Personally, this is a GREAT DEAL for anyone looking to get a good, long lasting filter. I have one in one of my tanks and I LOVE IT.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> that is a hell of a deal tbh, i just bought a new one from J&L and it comes to a bit over 450 after taxes w/o media and to get 12L of highend media like Dave is selling with this your going to spend another 150+ so your looking at a 600 dollar value here with an unused pumphead (the most important part, obviously)
> i love my 2080, awesome filter, at 350 it puts it in the fx5 price range and it will outperform and outlast an fx5
> plus afaik its the only cannister with 2 intakes and 1 return, the huge prefilter sponge makes for quick n easy maintenance dont even have to remove the trays





Luke78 said:


> Good luck with the sale Dave, ignore the previous comments regarding the price! Free bump for you !





Smiladon said:


> This is definitely a good price. I would have picked this up, but I really dont need another BIG filter. I just sold my FX5 too.
> 
> Personally, this is a GREAT DEAL for anyone looking to get a good, long lasting filter. I have one in one of my tanks and I LOVE IT.


Thanks Guys This is a good deal ..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump...


----------

